
Buster Keaton and the Art of the Gag (2015) [video] - smacktoward
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWEjxkkB8Xs
======
baud147258
I'm sad that Every frame a painting stopped making new videos. But at least we
still got all the content they've produced.

~~~
enobrev
I've been subscribed for a long time and wondered what ever happened to the
channel. It's an excellent series and I'm bummed to know it's done.

Your comment led me to looking up the postmortem, which is well written and
educational.

[https://medium.com/@tonyszhou/postmortem-1b338537fabc](https://medium.com/@tonyszhou/postmortem-1b338537fabc)

~~~
dredmorbius
Thanks, seeing just the HN title, I'd known who'd produced the video, and
wanted to share their farewell.

I've also written on that myself:

[https://old.reddit.com/r/dredmorbius/comments/7hgb24/brillia...](https://old.reddit.com/r/dredmorbius/comments/7hgb24/brilliant_failure_every_frame_a_painting/)

------
dang
Orson Welles on Buster Keaton:
[https://twitter.com/JFrankensteiner/status/11640204914363801...](https://twitter.com/JFrankensteiner/status/1164020491436380160)

These links may be more readable:
[https://books.google.com/books?id=qJ2XPWpUOpEC&pg=PT139&lpg=...](https://books.google.com/books?id=qJ2XPWpUOpEC&pg=PT139&lpg=PT139&dq=%22he+gave+the+bath+to+chaplin%22&source=bl&ots=u9PYjpl0vc&sig=ACfU3U2RvVi6C1Oo-
YKkRa-1mOkj6l6UUA&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwj5i53KsMnkAhVB7J4KHc1dAB8Q6AEwAHoECAIQAQ#v=onepage&q=%22he%20gave%20the%20bath%20to%20chaplin%22&f=false)

[https://books.google.com/books?id=gXwXAAAAQBAJ&pg=PA145&lpg=...](https://books.google.com/books?id=gXwXAAAAQBAJ&pg=PA145&lpg=PA145&dq=%22he+gave+the+bath+to+chaplin%22&source=bl&ots=Ytecx1kayD&sig=ACfU3U1mLkHKJjx0H0-AuWF6D5LBDyIWjw&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwj5i53KsMnkAhVB7J4KHc1dAB8Q6AEwAXoECAMQAQ#v=onepage&q=%22he%20gave%20the%20bath%20to%20chaplin%22&f=false)

~~~
smacktoward
I own a copy of _My Lunches with Orson_ and can confirm it's a fantastic read.
Not everything Welles says is strictly _true_ , of course -- he was a
legendary self-mythologizer, and here what he's saying is getting to us
filtered through Jaglom as well -- but he certainly seems like a guy it would
have been fun to have lunch with!

------
Rels
Like others, I recommend absolutely every video of this channel. They were eye
opening for me about the ways film makers use to make us feel emotions. And
when they had nothing else to say, they just stopped instead of pumping out
lesser essays, like some others would do (and did).

The only thing coming close in terms of quality for me is Chroma, but it's
French so not known at all in the English speaking internet world.

~~~
forgot-my-pw
I truly miss this channel. Even the short video about chairs was great.

------
opwieurposiu
Buster Keaton was the jackie chan of the gilded age. 100 years later and very
few people have reached his level of stuntwork.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buster_Keaton](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buster_Keaton)

~~~
HillaryBriss
Jackie Chan once credited Buster Keaton as an influence on his own acting and
film making, which, in my book, makes him a cultural-epochal appropriator.
Late 20th century Hong Kong film actors must not be allowed to imitate or mock
early 20th century Hollywood silent film actors.

~~~
Ididntdothis
Progress gets made by people imitating what other people do and then modifying
it. If this gets labeled as cultural appropriation then we should just stop
any kind of progress. I am sure Keaton got his inspiration from predecessors
so he is probably an appropriator too.

------
abraCadabstrax
I highly recommend watch Buster Keaton with Philip Glass on as the soundtrack.
Fun times.

